# 2014 Chevy Cruze LS OEM Keyless/Remote Start/Push Button



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

How did you go about doing the BCM programming? Do you work for a dealer? I need to get mine done for the foglights I added so they'll work and am going to call the dealer this morning to get a price


----------



## XRAYJAXSIN (Feb 5, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> How did you go about doing the BCM programming? Do you work for a dealer? I need to get mine done for the foglights I added so they'll work and am going to call the dealer this morning to get a price


The BCM should already be programmed for the fog lights. Just get the new fog light switch and make sure the wires are plugged into the fuse box in the engine. There should be a youtube video on how to do it..


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

XRAYJAXSIN said:


> The BCM should already be programmed for the fog lights. Just get the new fog light switch and make sure the wires are plugged into the fuse box in the engine. There should be a youtube video on how to do it..


Nope. I did the install over the weekend and it was just as you described with wiring into the fuse box and installing the new headlight switch. The light on the dash comes on but that's it. There's an auth code and a serial number on one of the box flaps and the instructions even say to hook it to the GM system and enter the code, the VIN, etc to reprogram the BCM and enable them. What a stupid setup.

I was asking more along the lines of maybe I could go to my local guy who has most of the computer stuff or if I had to go to the actual dealer and get charged out the ass just for a 20 minute reprogramming.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Will, is your Cruze a 2013? IIRC that year only needed a BCM reprogram for the fogs.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

2017. It's in the instructions. Going to bring it to my local guy, quoted $100 to do it. He's very familiar with doing GM BCM reprogramming lol


----------



## XRAYJAXSIN (Feb 5, 2018)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Will, is your Cruze a 2013? IIRC that year only needed a BCM reprogram for the fogs.


Hey StLouis do you have any ideas on what I should do?


----------



## XRAYJAXSIN (Feb 5, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> 2017. It's in the instructions. Going to bring it to my local guy, quoted $100 to do it. He's very familiar with doing GM BCM reprogramming lol


If it doesn't work, my idea and what I would do would be, find a 2017 or 2018 cruze vin and program it to your BCM then change the VIN in the EEPROM on the BCM. There shouldn't be that big of a difference from the years, GM likes to keep everything the same to save money lol. But make sure when you find the VIN, it has the same engine.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

XRAYJAXSIN said:


> If it doesn't work, my idea and what I would do would be, find a 2017 or 2018 cruze vin and program it to your BCM then change the VIN in the EEPROM on the BCM. There shouldn't be that big of a difference from the years, GM likes to keep everything the same to save money lol. But make sure when you find the VIN, it has the same engine.


I don't see why it wouldn't work honestly. It's a GM kit with the serial number and authorization code and there's posts on here about needing to get it done. I've seen thigns abotu cars built after 2013 not needing programming but it seems they went back to that for the 2nd gen cars.









Fog Light Programming


So I just got the GM fog light kit installed into my 2018 Cruze LT. I am a little confused about the programming. I have the installation manual which has an "authorization code" on the front page. Is this the thing chevy needs to do the programming, or is it a code on the cardboard box that...




www.cruzetalk.com













Fog Light install help


Hi folks, I'm looking for some help in deciphering the GM instructions that came with the Fog Light kit (39109170), for my Gen2 sedan. I've posted a copy of the relevant pages (7-9) for reference. The fuse box section is a bit confusing. I believe it's as simple as putting the "E" connector...




www.cruzetalk.com













Fog Light Wiring harness 2018 Premier


I read somewhere that my 2018 Premier may have wiring for fog light pre-installed. Any way to check? and if so how about the wire to the switch?




www.cruzetalk.com













Is the GM OEM fog light kit easy to install?


Hey guys I am about to purchase the GM OEM Fog Light Kit for about $200. I am wondering if this install is possible to do yourself so I can save myself the labor costs for installation. I have a 2018 Cruze LT model. It comes with instructions so I imagine its 100% do-able. Do I have to drop the...




www.cruzetalk.com





This guy says the dealer had to reprogram the tire sensors for some reason as well and I saw another thread that someone said their pressure sensors stopped working after the install as well. Haven't checked mine yet, I'll check ont eh way home.








2016 Fog light kit discovered


My dealer got the kit in last Monday ( April 10) and installed yesterday ( April 18)




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Did you change the VIN in your system? Because various modules all have to agree on what the car's VIN is in order to work. And since the VIN includes the engine type, there is a possibility this is what is confusing the computers.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> Did you change the VIN in your system? Because various modules all have to agree on what the car's VIN is in order to work. And since the VIN includes the engine type, there is a possibility this is what is confusing the computers.





XRAYJAXSIN said:


> ...And that was from an equinox, and I had to change the vin on it, reprogram it to a 2014 Chevy Cruze ltz version....


It would seem so


----------



## XRAYJAXSIN (Feb 5, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> Did you change the VIN in your system? Because various modules all have to agree on what the car's VIN is in order to work. And since the VIN includes the engine type, there is a possibility this is what is confusing the computers.


Yes I changed the VIN on the BCM, and I tried on the engine too, but my engine is a 1.8L and all the other vins with the opt are 1.4L. So when I go ahead and change the vin on the engine, I'll get all these errors and when I started it(which it worked) its all off tune and sounds bad...And it will not program all the way, only to like 20% then it stops and will not go through. So I just reprogramed it back to my 1.8 and that programs all the way. I was thinking on that, its because some of the other engine pieces are not there...if you get what I'm saying. And yes I changed the VIN on my radio to my vin. If I didn't the radio would lock.


----------



## XRAYJAXSIN (Feb 5, 2018)

XRAYJAXSIN said:


> Yes I changed the VIN on the BCM, and I tried on the engine too, but my engine is a 1.8L and all the other vins with the opt are 1.4L. So when I go ahead and change the vin on the engine, I'll get all these errors and when I started it(which it worked) its all off tune and sounds bad...And it will not program all the way, only to like 20% then it stops and will not go through. So I just reprogramed it back to my 1.8 and that programs all the way. I was thinking on that, its because some of the other engine pieces are not there...if you get what I'm saying. And yes I changed the VIN on my radio to my vin. If I didn't the radio would lock.


Hello still any thoughts?


----------



## XRAYJAXSIN (Feb 5, 2018)

sorry but could anyone help me?


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

I am interested in what you are doing, I am in Argentina and my LTZ has a keyless entry, but diesel engine and is made in South Korea, if it works, I will leave you my vin number and I can leave you the vin number of an ltz It is made in Brazil if it has a 1.8-liter engine (H20 engine code)

VIN LTZ South Korea KL1PM5ER8CK559741
VIN LTZ Brasil 9BGPM68MOEB311701


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

XRAYJAXSIN said:


> Ok I need everyones help here on this on, let me start.
> 
> 
> . Which that did take me a long time with no help whats so ever. I did led lights(interior) upgrade next. Then i added black leather heated seats, which I had to create i wire harness for(not that bad), change the controls to the heated seat option ,and reprogram the HVAC controls, so it could all work together.
> ...


Welcome Aboard Lucas!

If and when you come back, maybe you could post a How-To for the heated seat harness along with programming the HVAC controls. 

How-To: Write a Tutorial

I am also interested in how you dealt with the console shifter manual control vs the paddle shifter control.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## XRAYJAXSIN (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to update you all. I got it all wired up and it sort of works. Got the bcm and the keyless entry programmed. Im only running into one issue. It tells me to Shift to Park, even tho im in park. It tells me im in park on the screen and I know im in park lol. I bought a new shifter assembly and well that did nothing so... Anyone have any ideas?


----------

